# Question Regarding Draft Hole in New Pipe



## Tailchaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Just received a brand new pipe. Pulled the stem from the shank to run a pipe cleaner through it to clear any dust/debris and found the air/draft hole is drilled not in the center of the mortise but at the very top. Is this usual for a full bent style pipe?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's not ideal, but full bent pipes can be difficult to drill depending on the specific shape. Try passing a pipe cleaner through the stem and into the bowl and see just how difficult it is. You may have to bend the pipe cleaner slightly and push/pull and rotate to get it through. If it doesn't pass it's up to you if you think you should keep it or not, with the hole at the top of the mortise it may collect moisture in the space at the bottom.


----------



## Tailchaser (Dec 1, 2011)

No problem passing a pipe cleaner through the draft hole. My thought was the same as yours relative to moisture collecting in the bottom of the mortise. I have an old Irish Seconds that was drilled off center which, I presume, is why it was considered a second. It smokes just fine. When I clean it, I pay particular attention to the bottom of the mortise.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

It's normal. In fact, without some drilling trickery, for a full-bent, it's a must. There's just no other way to get everything all connected up.

There is a solution though. You can use a file or Dremel and "smear" the hole down to center. This is a standard procedure for getting a deeply bent pipe to pass a cleaner.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

As long as you can pass a pipe cleaner, I wouldn't worry about moisture buildup. There's no reason not to use a pipe cleaner while the bowl is lit.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

At the very top ?
That doesn't sound right to me.

Post some photos if you can.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Every Peterson bent pipe I have (10+) has the draft hole drilled high in the shank per their design not just their system pipes. They must have a reason since they have been making pipes for a long time. I think some people are caught up in the whole "I cant get a pipe cleaner to the bowl so it must be a bad pipe" Who came up with that rule? They make 120,000 pipes a year and their all bad? We all have opinions, just doesnt make them all right.
<----steps off soapbox


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Every Peterson bent pipe I have (10+) has the draft hole drilled high in the shank per their design not just their system pipes. They must have a reason since they have been making pipes for a long time. I think some people are caught up in the whole "I cant get a pipe cleaner to the bowl so it must be a bad pipe" Who came up with that rule? They make 120,000 pipes a year and their all bad? We all have opinions, just doesnt make them all right.
> <----steps off soapbox


I'm going to have to agree with you Todd. Having carved several bent pipes myself, there simply isn't a good way to connect mortise to tobacco chamber with the draught hole drill and keep everything centered. There's no such thing as a rubber drill bit that can take turns.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Good to know.
I'm of the philosophy that if it smokes good dont worry about it.


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> There's no such thing as a rubber drill bit that can take turns.


Ser Jacopo claims they use a flexible drill (whatever that means).

Comparison of differences between Gepetto and Ser Jacopo pipes


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Interesting. I'd like to see this rig in action. I searched google for a while but was not able to find any info on such a tool, aside from directional earth drilling.


----------

